# SKIDKINGS MAP OUT 2015 RIDE pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 3, 2015)

SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB MAP OUT 2015 RIDE WAS AWESOME,66 RIDERS BRAVED THE COOL CRISP AIR TO START OUT 2015 WITH A RIDE ALONG TACOMAS WATERFRONT...
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741864.100003690692579&type=1&l=509194be90


----------



## Boris (Jan 3, 2015)

Good ol' SKIDKINGS! Looks colder'n a witches tit in a brass bra in December.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 3, 2015)

Dave, It was actually colder than a well digger's ass during a March breeze in the Klondike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice LWB double bar Colson


----------



## Boris (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the weather report Tim. Hey Gary, just how cold do you think it was?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey Marko ...according to the "skidking approved bike thermometer" 40 degrees in the sun,brisk 37 or so in the shade ...nothing a little FIREBALL AND HOT BUTTERED RUMS COULD'NT CURE.





...


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2015)

You guys are awesome. A little cold weather won't stop a great ride. Very nice. Thanks for sharing. Rob.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 4, 2015)

There were some great bikes on this ride, I'll try to post a couple pics. Rob, if you ever make it to the Northwest we'll loan you a bike to ride with us.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2015)

Would love to. I'll bring my colson.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 4, 2015)

It's always fun, to see the folks around the country enjoying their cool old bikes with a bunch of like minded enthusiasts.
It sure looks like that was another one of those great days spent hanging out with the classics.
Thanks, for sharing it, Gary.


----------

